# SHENYANG | East International | 218m | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

July 20 by endif.


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

This is one nice tower. I like the cladding.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

I like it....


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

nice design


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

August 10 by endif


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

November 2nd by endif


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

November 16th by endif


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice tower, but it does not look like 218 m. I guess it is the spire that makes it 218 m tall.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

May 23rd by endif


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More images


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

July 4th by endif


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

July 17th by 冰雪白糖


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

September 4th by 冰雪白糖


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Feb 5 by 美好的旅程


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By rooney


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

On hold? Any updates available?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

On hold for ages. I'm not sure, but I think they sold it to a new developer. Also they rumored that they may revise it upwards.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Alright. At least the bumping helps getting some new information. You should check the last pages of this subforum once in a while. Maybe you forgot about a thread or something. Happens to the best. Cheers


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I post what I find. I don't feel comfortable with the idea of bumping projects if I haven't news about them


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By icyque. Back on works?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 6-5. Sharp upwards revision rumored. I don't give a shit.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 6-5


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 6-5


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By ryaner


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 6-5


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By ryaner


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sunghuy


----------



## sakai (Feb 25, 2009)

the glass looks great on this


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sunghuy


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sunghuy


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 北极星愿


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-06-01 by 必要的邪恶


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 6-5


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-07-12 by wanli1981


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-08-05 by LINLUHE


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sunghuy


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-10-11 by 必要的邪恶


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the glass on the corners looks great. and again we have this nice pattern that changes every time someone opens or closes a window :cheers:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 盛京一号


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-02-14 by 盛京一号


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sunghuy


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

KillerZavatar said:


> the glass on the corners looks great. and again we have this nice pattern that changes every time someone opens or closes a window :cheers:


I personally prefer as smooth as possible glass in mirror façades. i.e. no open windows.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sunghuy


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*09.06.2014*
by Mukden Ocra
seems to be absolutely no progress and on hold until thenhno:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kanye, @Munwon, @zwamborn, is this building already completed?


----------

